# WOW... Turbo Replacement + 2.7T= $$$$



## Grifkylian (Feb 8, 2007)

*PLEASE DELETE*

nvm PLEASE DELETE


_Modified by Grifkylian at 4:49 PM 1-30-2009_


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: WOW... Turbo Replacement + 2.7T= $$$$ (Grifkylian)*

that sounds about right for a dealer. that's why you don't get that done at a dealer. you have any shops in your area that can do work? it should be less through an aftermarket repair facility.


----------



## Grifkylian (Feb 8, 2007)

Haha i work at a tuning shop for Audi/VW's, but my dad wants it done by a dealer lmao







I told him he can even upgrades to KO4's and get 400+hp, for cheaper than the $7000+ that the dealer would charge to replace the stock KO3's....


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (Grifkylian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grifkylian* »_Haha i work at a tuning shop for Audi/VW's, but my dad wants it done by a dealer lmao







I told him he can even upgrades to KO4's and get 400+hp, for cheaper than the $7000+ that the dealer would charge to replace the stock KO3's.... 









sounds like you need to work on your abilities of persuasion. As you said, you could upgrade to K04's with that kind of cheddar


----------



## Grifkylian (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes... but my dad's stubbourn bc he thinks that upgrading the turbos etc. will make the car MUCH less reliable...


----------



## callawayrabbit (Mar 20, 2003)

*Re: (Grifkylian)*

buy the ko4's and tell him there the ko3's, might work


----------



## Grifkylian (Feb 8, 2007)

Haha tru... but he'll kno the BIG ass difference in power lol... hehe good point tho


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (Grifkylian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grifkylian* »_Haha tru... but he'll kno the BIG ass difference in power lol... hehe good point tho









have him buy the K04's, put them in, and if he says anything about the added power, just tell him the old turbos were old, worn, & tired, and "see the difference new turbos makes?"


----------



## Grifkylian (Feb 8, 2007)

haha i was thinking about saying something like that lol... u read my mind haha thanks


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

or just buy them for him and tell him you cant return them.


----------



## Grifkylian (Feb 8, 2007)




----------

